# Show of hands...



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 7, 2001)

Roll call for all experienced in AS.  

I'll start it off


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2001)

I have a little experience from my youth, but I am natural now.


----------



## gopro (Dec 7, 2001)

I'm a competetive natural bodybuilder with a large knowledge of anabolics, etc. As I am a personal trainer and bodybuilding coach, I have to be knowledgable in all facets of the sport. I prefer to prepare natural guys for shows, but I work with drug users as well.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2001)

I don't know a damn thing , but I'm hoping to learn w/ this forum


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 7, 2001)

I know a little bit...


----------



## Ginni (Dec 8, 2001)

Don't know squat..  Interesting in learning..  Emphasize learning..  not using...


----------



## Ms Figure (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi everyone im a mod over at Anabolic Review and have a lot of knowledge on female and male steroid cycles, stacking etc! So ask away i hope to be hanging round here a while! I like your board and hope i can help you all reach your goals! 

The best way to start this forum is for anyone who has been training a while is over 21 and really has considered doing a cycle to post a question! ie. What is a good pre-contest cycle? or what is a good bulking cycle?

I think this forum will be a great asset to your board! But it must be remembered steroids isnt something to be taken lightly! And although you will gain knowledge on here to fully understand it you need to do a fair amount fo reading on your own!

Especially all you females over here PLEASE remember that AAS are a lot harsher on us girleys then the guys so you have to be really sure its the path you want to take! Im here to help but i have to stress and you guys too that your diet and training is spot on before undertaking a course! I have seen many cycles ruined through sheer ignorance. Steroids are great to help you when you feel you cant be helped naturally any more but EVERYTHING has to be in place!

I wrote an article for anabolic review on female steroid cycles etc to get my board over there started but ill post it here for you and ill work on a good one for you guys too!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 9, 2001)

An awesome post Ms. Figure! And thanks for the article, that would be great!


----------



## crowman (Dec 9, 2001)

Welcome to the forum Ms. F.


----------



## Hattrick (Dec 13, 2001)

I have some general knowledge.  Did three cycles about a year ago.  I researched heavily before I did it.  Might be able to offer a little help.
By the way, welcome Ms. F to the forum.


----------



## Sheena (Dec 13, 2001)

Hey, I posted in here yesterday, what happened to my post???


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 14, 2001)

I concure.  Great post Ms. Figure.  I look forward to your info regarding females and AS.


----------



## katana (Dec 17, 2001)

i am well tooled in the use of A.S.  as i am a personal tranner have a medical background and been in bodybuilding for over 20 yrs


----------



## katana (Dec 17, 2001)

i am well tooled in the use of A.S.  as i am a personal trainer have a medical background and been in bodybuilding for over 20 yrs


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2001)

i know some stuff,i hang with some guys who juice,i have no use for it,but i'd like to say that i judge not to those who do, thats not my style,its your life do want you need to do


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 17, 2001)

> i am well tooled in the use of A.S. as i am a personal trainer have a medical background and been in bodybuilding for over 20 yrs



Hey Katana, what do you do in the medical field? I'm thinking about being an RN.

The game


----------



## katana (Dec 18, 2001)

i work in the er i also my grlfriend is finnishing up her nursing schooling she will be out next yr i think it is great that you are looking into it


----------



## November (Dec 19, 2001)

no way.

staying natural forever.

Never touched the stuff.


----------



## gopro (Dec 20, 2001)

November...staying natural and having knowledge on the subject is 2 different things. I've written articles on steroids, but have never taken one


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2002)

Ok,so here is for the show of hands 
and as for the Steroids,I always want to learn more then I know at the time,there is no such thing as TOO MUCH KNOWLEAGE!!!
If I may...Hmmmm,I do not use them and know nothing of them...
I just wanted to show my hands!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ok,so here is for the show of hands
> and as for the Steroids,I always want to learn more then I know at the time,there is no such thing as TOO MUCH KNOWLEAGE!!!
> If I may...Hmmmm,I do not use them and know nothing of them...
> I just wanted to show my hands!!!



LOL!  You are a freaking NUT!


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2002)

Well, somebody asked for a show of hand,RIGHT?
I could have done something different like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then what would you have said?
The same thing,so...


----------



## TXMarc (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm very familiar with them and know many of the pros cycles


----------



## derat (Jan 9, 2002)

Know nothing about them but willing to learn.


----------



## gopro (Jan 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by derat *_
> Know nothing about them but willing to learn.



Learning is what life is about!


----------



## derat (Jan 10, 2002)

So true, Yodapro, remember a journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step.


----------



## hardlife (Jan 14, 2002)

ooh ooh!! me! me! actually just one cycle but i researched for three years first.


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hardlife *_
> ooh ooh!! me! me! actually just one cycle but i researched for three years first.



Feel free to contribute what you have learned!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hardlife *_
> ooh ooh!! me! me! actually just one cycle but i researched for three years first.



Maybe you can help "jump start" the Juice Room forum!


----------



## Mongo (Jan 17, 2002)

i'm not really a "bodybuilder", but i do lift weights a lot.  I have always been natural exept for stuff like protein powder.  so I guess I can't really contribute too much to this forum.


----------



## BigAL (Jan 17, 2002)

Those who speek of being natural are fortunate to have genetics that favor muscle build-up, for a short while; the majority of the population hasn't relised that.   
Building the bod with the needed chemistry is as natural as drinking water when thirsty. Start looking at it positively, rather then following the magazine's natural BS.


----------



## hardlife (Jan 20, 2002)

well, i still don't kno everything about as, but i have read quite extensively b4 i ever tried them myself. i only have one real cycle under my belt. i don't think all the reading in the world can substitute for first hand knowledge and learning freom the mistakes of others. my "bud" that helped me with my first cycle has about 20 years of experience with gear. i put on 30 lbs with a cycle of t-200, deca, and 4 weeks of d-bol. the great thing is i kept 25 of it with his help. so if i can answer u guys ?'s i will. if i am not sure i can ask my bud and i am sure hede can. but like i said i kno that i dont have all the answers so any of u guys can always feel free to correct me. because  bottom line is that no matter what, when using gear u are messing with ur future one way or another.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2002)

Well, I'm by no means a vet or expert, but I like to believe that I've learned alot over the past coupla' years, w/ alot of help from friends, including BO.  Most of what I've learned has yet to be applied, but all in good time.  Hope to learn and contribute from and w/ you guys and ladies.

Peace


----------



## Pitboss (Jan 22, 2002)

Intersting new forum.....  I do have a feeling this forum will be as humorous as some of the other forums I've seen on this board..  no flame here just a note saying how enjoyable, relaxed this place can be. 

Familiar a little with AS.. more on the one's I've looked into than others but other than that all I can add to this thread is your butt hurts for days!!! Oh and never use the same needle more than once!!! The damn things are cheap!!


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Intersting new forum.....  I do have a feeling this forum will be as humorous as some of the other forums I've seen on this board..  no flame here just a note saying how enjoyable, relaxed this place can be.
> 
> Familiar a little with AS.. more on the one's I've looked into than others but other than that all I can add to this thread is your butt hurts for days!!! Oh and never use the same needle more than once!!! The damn things are cheap!!



Yes we are quite relaxed around here...except for me if I miss a meal...then watch out...


----------



## kotam (Jan 31, 2002)

Know a little, based on personal experience.

Trained for 3 years, entered first show, got embarrased.
Trained an additional year, tried AS, finished top 5.
Continued training 2 years, enhanced, entered local show, won overall.

I am by no stretch of the imagination an expert, but I do know what works for me and what doesn't, what side effects I had, mood swings, and everything else. 

I have also come across fake stuff. Not that  I can recognize it on sight.

In addition to the above, also worked on the diet part of it in detail.

Everyone has their opinions and experiences, and mine is just one of many.


----------



## Chainsaw (Jan 31, 2002)

Never used 'em, and have no desire to, but I find the subject fascinating.


----------



## kotam (Jan 31, 2002)

Actually, I wish I never had.

for those of you that have not, don't.

Once you use them, then you can never say that you are natural. And basically, regardless of how hard you work, how much dedication you put into your work or diet, your genetics, or anything else you do to be sucessful, there will always be someone out there that will criticize you and say that it is because of the drugs, rather than "in spite of" them.


----------



## gopro (Jan 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kotam *_
> Actually, I wish I never had.
> 
> for those of you that have not, don't.
> ...



AMEN...


----------



## BigAL (Jan 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kotam *_
> Actually, I wish I never had.
> 
> for those of you that have not, don't.
> ...



The term doing it natural is arbitrary; it all depends on what referance point one takes. The have-nots will always criticize those who have it. 

In BB you are either genetically gifted for bulking out, or your not. If your not then you sup yourself with what works and move along. This brings up an analogy to mind  Just look at women's make-up supplies. How many naturals are there[women]? Hmm, I here a few wishing they were naturals from day one. 

What is fascinating about the human body, is that through supplementation one can enhance and develope it to new levels that were never reachable before. Hold your head up Kotam!


----------



## irontime (Jan 31, 2002)

Use them about once a year for about a couple of months, nothing serious. Most I do is 2cc's a week of sust. So no expert, but I've done my reading and always like learning.


----------



## Mifody (Feb 1, 2002)

natural shmatural

people will use anything under the sun as long as its legal and claim they're natural  but once you use something illegal its unnatural..?  BS

i havent used yet but am planning for down the road..
if someone said ooh its just the drugs that your so big.. i'd smash em out.  anyway you'll still probably be bigger and thats all that matters  

kotam be proud of how u look no matter how u attained it


----------



## gopro (Feb 1, 2002)

If you choose to use drugs to build your physique, that is your right. But no matter what anyone says, drugs provide a DRAMATIC advantage in gaining muscle an losing fat. Those who do it with legal supps must be much more dedicated, vigilant, and disciplined than those that use drugs...and they may still only get half the gains!

Right now I weigh about 250 lbs and can still see my abs. I bench over 400, deadlift over 500, curl 80 lb dumbells, and shoulder press 120s. It pisses me off so much when people attribute this to me using drugs! I am lifetime natural and f'n proud that I am bigger and stronger than all the roid users at my gym. I have worked my ass of to get this far, and don't want credit taken away from me.

If you use drugs, thats cool, but if your natural and are well built...I find that even cooler.


----------



## kotam (Feb 1, 2002)

I understand what it takes to even get to where you are at. It seems like "dammed if you do, dammed if you don't".

I'm not sure what is worse, having someone attribute your success to drug use only, 

     ----or-----

 being natural, working your ass off harder than anybody because that's what it takes, and then being accused of taking drugs.

It sucks to be  a bodybuilder. And people wonder why we are so egotistical.


----------



## gopro (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, I wouldn't say it sucks to be a bodybuilder, but it is certainly not without it's difficulties. We just have to remember the rewards as well as the downside. I understand what you're saying though.


----------



## Mifody (Feb 1, 2002)

just remember

the ONLY reason people will accuse you or make you feel like being a bodybuilder sucks is because they are completely and totally envious of you   period.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kotam *_
> I understand what it takes to even get to where you are at. It seems like "dammed if you do, dammed if you don't".
> 
> I'm not sure what is worse, having someone attribute your success to drug use only,
> ...


Wealthy people have a similar dilema - always being accused of being filthy rich. 
What you are noticing is a proliferation of socialist thinking.


----------



## kotam (Feb 2, 2002)

> Wealthy people have a similar dilema - always being accused of being filthy rich.




Well, I would choose that dilema any day over this one.

Ya know what they say about money... it can't buy happiness, but it sure makes a good downpayment towards it.


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kotam *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus it helps keep you in creatine, glutamine, and lotsa protein...money ain't a bad thing!


----------



## sirflo (Feb 14, 2002)

*show of hands*

i spent seven straight years building clean muscle...going from a round belly 1851bs at 6 feet to a thick 229lbs...my first competition saw me drop 49lbs in 9 weeks on a no carb diet with no nitrogen in my muscles on competition day...needless to say i did not make the finals...did i mention this was a natural contest?...2 years ago at age 36, i decided to take the plunge...u can bet i learned as much as i could about AS...to tell the truth, the only reason why i took the plunge was because i was tired of losing to bad figured guys who just happen to be more cut and harder than i was...what a bummer...8 weeks of dieting and no trophy to show...My first cycle was 5 weeks of Sus250 only at 250 a week...and i will never do it again...didn't like the crash...3months later i did a 6 week cycle of brovel Deca and Winstrol and loved it--although the winny didn't seem to accomplish what i was hoping--too may shots anyway...in the fall i did a cycle of 200mg a week of brovel Test enanthate while dieting for a contest...i know! water retention, but i was experimenting with my diet...i placed 3rd--my first trophy...within the next year(2000),I only did one short cycle of Equipose/Deca...I just finished a 4 week cycle of the highest Test dose yet(400mg first 3 weeks and 600mg to finish it off..again i know this is odd but i'm still experimenting, after all each of us is different...this cycle was mainly to get back in the mood of lifting heavy...it worked!...i've gone from 212lbs to 223-225lbs as of today..anyway, i've found that short low dose cycles of Test,Deca or EQ periodically, works best for me...GREAT TO BE IN THE HOUSE...sirflo


----------



## gopro (Feb 16, 2002)

Welcome sirflo...thanks for the input


----------



## BigB (Mar 8, 2002)

I have been using them for about 3 years now.


----------



## gopro (Mar 8, 2002)

welcome to the party Big B!


----------



## realdeal (Mar 9, 2002)

i am starting to educate myself about AS, but i do natural shows. and i think everyone should learn about it because Education is your key in Life.


----------



## tiny (Mar 10, 2002)

sup.. another guy in the house .. posted a thread about me beeing here, but i figured i'd up my postcount and throw in another one here .. 

tiny


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 19, 2002)

Willing to learn everything I can, and then make the choices later. Never done them, not sure if I ever will. That decision will come later, depends how big I can get without.


----------



## gopro (Mar 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Willing to learn everything I can, and then make the choices later. Never done them, not sure if I ever will. That decision will come later, depends how big I can get without.



Welcome 666...I think


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 20, 2002)

it's all good, i'm here to learn. And hopefully somewere along the line if needed be able to help out or give advice. But I'm a long way from being able to do either on in this section yet.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, I have been doing allot of reseach on AAS.  I am interested in doing an oral only cycle first.  I already know about the toxicity(sp) of orals.  But my situation is diff.  I still have allot of info that I want to know  before I take that first plunge and hopefully I'll be able to tap into some of that here.


----------



## gopro (Apr 1, 2002)

Good to have you IMPC !


----------



## Rusty (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks GOPRO......I appreciate the welcome......

I'm really starting to like this forum........


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Thanks GOPRO......I appreciate the welcome......
> 
> I'm really starting to like this forum........


----------



## British Bulldog (Apr 17, 2002)

ive done a couple of courses of dbol and held f*** all of what i gained. i learned my lesson from that and decided it was time to do some reaserch. over the last couple of months i have been doing a bit of reading and ive found out a little bit so maybe i can help some people out with basic stuff.


----------



## Want Mass (Apr 19, 2002)

I am 35, when I was 24 i hit some Mexican Redi-ject Deca, you know the kind, 18g pins...LOL....
I went from 135 to 174....Kept virtually everything.....
Then nothing for years.....
Recently.....
Deca, D-bol, Omadren250 cycle and Im up to 205...Holding some water right now, but am going to finish with some Winny....
Then an ECA/Clen cycling to cut more.....


----------



## samba (Apr 21, 2002)

What I love about bodybuilding is the discipline and achivement required to produce results. The feeling you get from acomplishing heavier lifts and growing muscle mass is fantastic especially knowing you accomplished it through hard work. If I took AS I would feel my results were fake.

I have only read a little about AS and they seem really dangerous. 

Each to their own but tits on a bull aint for me.


----------



## gopro (Apr 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by samba *_
> What I love about bodybuilding is the discipline and achivement required to produce results. The feeling you get from acomplishing heavier lifts and growing muscle mass is fantastic especially knowing you accomplished it through hard work. If I took AS I would feel my results were fake.
> 
> I have only read a little about AS and they seem really dangerous.
> ...




Welcome samba, and thanks for the input. In many ways, I feel the same as you do!


----------



## JonZ (Apr 28, 2002)

No, although a guy tried to sell me some in a college philosophy class once.  That led to a more interesting conversation than Kant.


----------

